# Axis buck, velvet, what to do?



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Planned on doing a euro mount on this axis and having the hide tanned. Well the hide is at the tannery, but taxi says he cant do a euro because of the velvet, he said it would not turn out good. He said he could inject the antlers to somewhat preserve them , but the boiling would eat some of the velvet away. So, it looks like I will just have to go with the old skull plate and try and do something cool with it. Anyone have an axis in *velvet* mount, that *is not* a shoulder mount, that turned out pretty cool. Shoulder mount is out of the question, wasnt caped out for that.

No more velvet bucks for me, first and last.
26" Kerr County


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

If they do not treat the velvet, it will fall off over a period of time.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I've got a friend that's hunts the early bow season in Colorado for high country mule deer. He has taken some great bucks (up to 194") and everytime he brings one home I always look at it and try a picture it as hard horned. I'm not a fan of velvet mounts either. To each his own. Baker


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Their is an artificial velvet process that turns out real nice - not real cheap though


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well during euro mounts the antlers are not boiled. So it should not affect them. They do have to be treated tho.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Axis*

I had one velvet axis done in eruo. I really thought the taxi would have to remove the velvet. I shot him during spring turkey season and I had no way to keep the head cold. It got very warm, and was actually smelling a bit when I took it to Conroe taxidermy. I figured he would have to strip it off, as it was already to come off, he was about finished out. He had a couple of strips already peeling off. He called me the next day and asked if I wanted the velvet on or off. I said if he could save it, leave it on. He did and it looks just like it did when I shot him. Suprised me. It had been on the wall two years and still looks good. 
BB


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

scrape off the velvet and dry it.. after is dry ground it into fine powder and use it instead of Viagra.. really.. look into it... 

http://www.southerncrossvelvet.com/extract.htm


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

well we have several euro mounts that are in velvet and they are fine...dont know what the problem would be...treat antlers the same as the way you do for a shoulder mount..just keep them out of the process of cleaning the skull...dont have any pics, but we do have several of them in my dads house that are in velvet and are just euro mounts...i could get some pics maybe in a week or so if im down there..


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

BigBuck said:


> I had one velvet axis done in eruo. I really thought the taxi would have to remove the velvet. I shot him during spring turkey season and I had no way to keep the head cold. It got very warm, and was actually smelling a bit when I took it to Conroe taxidermy. I figured he would have to strip it off, as it was already to come off, he was about finished out. He had a couple of strips already peeling off. He called me the next day and asked if I wanted the velvet on or off. I said if he could save it, leave it on. He did and it looks just like it did when I shot him. Suprised me. It had been on the wall two years and still looks good.
> BB


Funny Ricky over at conroe taxidermy does all my mounts. He did a velvet axis for me about 6 years ago and it still looks like the day he did it. I bet if you call him he could do something with it. Even if you cut the cape too high he can still sew it up and unless you look really hard you cannot tell. They do great work.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

danmanfish said:


> scrape off the velvet and dry it.. after is dry ground it into fine powder and use it instead of Viagra.. really.. look into it...
> 
> http://www.southerncrossvelvet.com/extract.htm


I knew it was coming.:rotfl: rs


----------



## tx7475 (Apr 12, 2011)

Any good taxidermist will cut the velvet antlers off right under the burr after taking all the right mesurements . Boil the scull and treat the antlers seprately . Then put them back together according to the measurements .


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

tx7475 said:


> Any good taxidermist will cut the velvet antlers off right under the burr after taking all the right mesurements . Boil the scull and treat the antlers seprately . Then put them back together according to the measurements .


Bingo!! Exactly right.:cheers:


----------

